# REAL CLASSICS C.C. CRUISE NIGHTS @ MANNY LOCOs IN COVINA



## MR O.G. (Jun 16, 2009)

*REAL CLASSICS CAR CLUB IS HAVING THEIR CRUISE NIGHT @ MANNY LOCO's IN COVINA 4M-9M
*
SATURDAY JULY 21st (BRAIN CANCER AWARNESS FUND)
SATURDAY AUG. 18th
SATURDAY SEPT. 15th
SATURDAY OCT. 20th TRUNK N TREAT *12M-8M
*SATURDAY NOV. 17th CAN FOOD DRIVE


[/SIZE]
FLYER COMING SOON


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

MR O.G. said:


> *REAL CLASSICS CAR CLUB IS HAVING THEIR CRUISE NIGHT @ MANNY LOCO's IN COVINA 4M-9M
> *SATURDAY MARCH 17
> SATURDAY MAY 12th
> SATURDAY JUNE 16th
> ...


*ILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT:thumbsup::wave:*


----------



## SOLOWS C.C SGV (Sep 6, 2010)

MUCH RESPECT TO REAL CLASSICS CAR CLUB SOLOWS CC WILL BE THERE FOR SUPPORT !!!:roflmao:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Will be there homie :thumbsup:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

posted on our website..good luck
http://www.oldmemoriescc.com


----------



## clos626 (Mar 16, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

U KNOW REDEMPTION C.C. WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT...:thumbsup::yes:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

TTT:yes:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## MR O.G. (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks for the support.


----------



## MR O.G. (Jun 16, 2009)

TTT


----------



## MR O.G. (Jun 16, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## X48 (Jun 15, 2011)

REAL CLASSICS HOPES TO SEE EVERYONE THERE


----------



## MR O.G. (Jun 16, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...-easter-car-show-saturday-april-7-2012-a.html


----------



## MR O.G. (Jun 16, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## X48 (Jun 15, 2011)

JUST A REMINDER FOR EVERYONE OUT THERE REAL CLASSICS CC CRUISE NITE MAY 12 2012 AT MANNY EL LOCOS IN COVINA OFF CYPRESS N AZUSA AVES


----------



## MR O.G. (Jun 16, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## MR O.G. (Jun 16, 2009)

TTT SATURDAY MAY 12 4-9pm MANNY LOCOs


----------



## MR O.G. (Jun 16, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## MR O.G. (Jun 16, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## Vix54Chevy (Oct 13, 2011)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## xtremexb (Jan 6, 2009)

:twak:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## X48 (Jun 15, 2011)

JUST A REMINDER JUNE 16 CRUZE NITE IS FOR CANCER AWARENSS ALL PROCEEDS GO TO CANCER FONDATION THANKS


----------



## AntiqueS CC (Feb 20, 2011)

X48 said:


> JUST A REMINDER JUNE 16 CRUZE NITE IS FOR CANCER AWARENSS ALL PROCEEDS GO TO CANCER FONDATION THANKS


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## xtremexb (Jan 6, 2009)

TTT.:bowrofl:


----------



## MR O.G. (Jun 16, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## xtremexb (Jan 6, 2009)

TTT.:guns:


----------



## xtremexb (Jan 6, 2009)

:machinegun::buttkick:


----------



## xtremexb (Jan 6, 2009)

TTT.:ninja:


----------



## DEE BIGTYMERZ (Jun 15, 2012)

BIG TYMERZ CAR CLUB WILL BE AT THE NEX ONE


----------



## xtremexb (Jan 6, 2009)

TTT


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt for real classics


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:naughty:PORNSTAR ESPERANSA DIAZ!! :nicoderm:


----------



## MR O.G. (Jun 16, 2009)

TTT


----------



## MR O.G. (Jun 16, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## MR O.G. (Jun 16, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## xtremexb (Jan 6, 2009)

TTT this Saturday for a great cause. Hope everyone comes to support.


----------



## xtremexb (Jan 6, 2009)

TTT.:thumbsup:


----------



## xtremexb (Jan 6, 2009)

TTT. Coming up this Saturday night. Hope to see everyone there.:h5:


----------



## MR O.G. (Jun 16, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## MR O.G. (Jun 16, 2009)

TTT


----------



## xtremexb (Jan 6, 2009)

Next cruise night is Saturday. TTT everyone invited.:inout:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:
HAD A GREAT TIME!! :yes:


----------



## MR O.G. (Jun 16, 2009)

El Aztec Pride said:


> :thumbsup:
> HAD A GREAT TIME!! :yes:


Glad you came down brother


----------



## MR O.G. (Jun 16, 2009)

NEXT CRUISE NIGHT IS SATURDAY OCTOBER 20th.


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

MR O.G. said:


> NEXT CRUISE NIGHT IS SATURDAY OCTOBER 20th.


*WE WILL SEE YOU UP THERE MY BROTHER:thumbsup:*


----------



## LA AZTEC PRIDE (Aug 6, 2011)

SORRY, WILL B CELEBRATING 35YRS. OF LOWRIDER HISTORY!:thumbsup:


----------



## MR O.G. (Jun 16, 2009)

LA AZTEC PRIDE said:


> SORRY, WILL B CELEBRATING 35YRS. OF LOWRIDER HISTORY!:thumbsup:


 NO 
WORRIES BROTHER WE WILL SAVE YOU SOME CANDY!!


----------



## xtremexb (Jan 6, 2009)

Trunk or Treat. October 20. 12-8pm. Bring your kids and cars.:thumbsup:


----------



## rcota (Sep 20, 2012)

YEESSSS SIRRR!:thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## xtremexb (Jan 6, 2009)

TTT. Come decorate your car and bring the kids. Trophys too.


----------



## xtremexb (Jan 6, 2009)

TTT.:buttkick:


----------



## xtremexb (Jan 6, 2009)

TTT...:bowrofl:


----------



## butternut (Sep 17, 2012)

SATURDAY OCT. 20th TRUNK N TREAT *12M-8M
*REAL CLASSICS C.C. CRUISE NIGHTS @ MANNY LOCOs IN COVINA


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## xtremexb (Jan 6, 2009)

TTT. Roll in starts at 8am. :naughty:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## butternut (Sep 17, 2012)

SATURDAY NOV. 17th CAN FOOD DRIVE
REAL CLASSICS C.C. CRUISE NIGHTS @ MANNY LOCOs IN COVINA


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## xtremexb (Jan 6, 2009)

TTT.:machinegun:


----------



## butternut (Sep 17, 2012)

TTT

SATURDAY NOV. 17th CAN FOOD DRIVE
REAL CLASSICS C.C. CRUISE NIGHTS @ MANNY LOCOs IN COVINA


----------



## xtremexb (Jan 6, 2009)

TTT


----------



## xtremexb (Jan 6, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt for manny the the real classics


----------



## MR O.G. (Jun 16, 2009)

DUE THE RAIN TODAY REAL CLASSICS CAN FOOD DRIVE WILL BE CANCELED...THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT ALL YEAR ROUND....


----------



## MR O.G. (Jun 16, 2009)

Ttt


----------

